# Rumour Mill...



## shadowofdarkness (7/1/10)

Heard on the hop vine that a new brewery is opening in Melbourne - Thunder Road. Well, heard is a moot point... saw on The Local Taphouse Blog. Although have heard, that it's opening on Lygon Street in Brunswick....and that it's Foster's go at LC dining hall (albeit with a brewery...).... Hopefully their beers are better than Matilda Bays!!!!! If anyone has any info, let us know!


----------



## Cocko (7/1/10)

That is an odd first post... Hmm..


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/10)

*?*


----------



## svyturys (7/1/10)

Shadow of Darkness...Thunder Road...sounds like the hook from a heavy metal song.

Cheers


----------



## scott_penno (7/1/10)

OK. Took a drive down the length of Lygon Street on the way home tonight and I'll be damned if I could find it....

shadowofdarkness, if you're affiliated, do you have any further information about location?...

sap.


----------



## Bizier (7/1/10)

I was wondering if it was about mill settings to get rid of rumours...


----------



## HoppingMad (7/1/10)

Brewer required at Thunder Road Link
Also happens to be a song by this guy:





Disclaimer: No affiliation to the brewery being plugged at the top of the thread or 'The Boss' himself is implied by the content posted herein.


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

One of the guys is EX- Matilda Bay. As far as I'm aware Fosters/CUB are not involved in anyway. A new inner-city microbrewery is pretty cool.


----------



## pbrosnan (8/1/10)

shadowofdarkness said:


> Heard on the hop vine that a new brewery is opening in Melbourne - Thunder Road. Well, heard is a moot point... saw on The Local Taphouse Blog. Although have heard, that it's opening on Lygon Street in Brunswick....and that it's Foster's go at LC dining hall (albeit with a brewery...).... Hopefully their beers are better than Matilda Bays!!!!! If anyone has any info, let us know!


What's wrong with Alpha Pale Ale or are you an agent provocateur?


----------



## Ives_MD (8/1/10)

may have some light to shed on this through my awesome powers of internetting...

Seems Thunder Road Brewery is not just fiction and that they have their eyes on the old Mulcahy's Hotel site, which is Victoria St not Brunswick st. So north Melbourne for the Thunder Road... 

with any luck the Thunder Road ref is a hint that its ganna be a brewery based around "the boss" i know id drink a 'Boorrrrrn In The USAPA'


----------



## BrenosBrews (8/1/10)

"with any luck the Thunder Road ref is a hint that its ganna be a brewery based around "the boss" i know id drink a 'Boorrrrrn In The USAPA'"

Well they did apparently spend 2 weeks in the USA and visted 80 odd breweries and bars doing "research"


----------



## scott_penno (8/1/10)

According to Andrew Dunn's blog, they signed a lease on premises some time in mid-November - 'we have been able to find a place in the inner north just 4km from the city to build our urban brewery'...

To me, this puts it closer to Brunswick than North Melbourne...

sap.


----------



## HoppingMad (8/1/10)

Ives_MD said:


> i know id drink a 'Boorrrrrn In The USAPA'


Sounds good. Can't wait to try their:

Dancing in the Dark Ale
Born to run Chilli Beer
Springsteam Beer
Big Boss Bitter

The choices of artists on the jukebox might be a bit limited though :lol:


----------



## Ives_MD (8/1/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Sounds good. Can't wait to try their:
> 
> Dancing in the Dark Ale
> Born to run Chilli Beer
> ...




haha i knew I'd get the ball rolling...

SpringSteam... nice.


----------



## andrewjdunn (24/2/10)

Hey Guys

Saw the thread and thought i could clear it up for you! Yep we are opening a new microbrewery in Brunswick, about 4km from the CBD. And Yes, i am ex Matilda Bay but left there 9 months ago to pursue an independent, real microbrewery setup.

Things are coming along really well and we hope to have some more news really soon. 

Love the suggestions for the names - very amusing. Especially the Born in the USAPA!


----------



## scott_penno (27/3/10)

Bump.

Any further news Andrew?...

sap.


----------



## pomsaleius (29/3/10)

Hi Andrew,

I'm your neighbour from along Barkly Street. I think I spoke to you when you were carrying a wort chiller out of a van back in Feb. I've since spoken to Marcus a couple of times outside the place (including tonight).
I was just wondering if any of the stuff going on next to the Brotherhood is in any way to be kept under wraps for now, or are you happy for me to spread the word?

Good luck with it all. I still can't believe there's a brewery opening on my street! (not to mention Ron over the road).

Kevin


----------



## manticle (29/3/10)

I used to live on Barkly. Now in Brunswick West. I mention that only in passing Kevin but also because you have the same surname as me.

Also looking forward to a brewery opening up locally.


----------



## Murcluf (29/3/10)

Any chance this thing is going to be opened by ANHC end of October? if so I'd be interested in dropping by for look see


----------



## pomsaleius (31/3/10)

manticle said:


> I used to live on Barkly. Now in Brunswick West. I mention that only in passing Kevin but also because you have the same surname as me.
> 
> Also looking forward to a brewery opening up locally.



Hello Brother. Doubt we're closely related, me being a Geordie pom and all, but nice to learn of your existence.
You didn't get the BeerMasons pack I was expecting, did you? It's gone missing.
And as you live not too far away, do you know of any fairly local homebrew clubs? I'm talking potentially walking distance, or maybe a tram ride?


----------



## manticle (31/3/10)

Kevin Hawley said:


> Hello Brother. Doubt we're closely related, me being a Geordie pom and all, but nice to learn of your existence.
> You didn't get the BeerMasons pack I was expecting, did you? It's gone missing.
> And as you live not too far away, do you know of any fairly local homebrew clubs? I'm talking potentially walking distance, or maybe a tram ride?




Pretty sure we're not related as I'm actually adopted (original surname is watt) but maybe my adopted family lines and yours share a common ancestor. Interesting nonetheless - Chris from GG did tell me there was another brewer with my surname living nearby.

I definitely didn't get your beermason's pack so hopefully they trace it or send you out another.

As for brewclubs - I've had a quick squiz but most of them seem at least a good 30-40 minutes by train or car. Some decent beer bars near us though - Bar ettiquette and Bar Fred to name a couple.

Cheers


----------



## scott_penno (31/3/10)

There's also Atticus Finch a few blocks up Lygon Street that has 3 Ravens on tap...

sap.


----------



## pomsaleius (1/4/10)

sappas said:


> There's also Atticus Finch a few blocks up Lygon Street that has 3 Ravens on tap...
> 
> sap.



Yes, I was going to mention Atticus Finch. The bottle shop next door, Blackhearts and Sparrows is pretty good too. Eden buys the beers, and is open to good suggestions for stock.

On the Thunder Road subject (and since 3 Ravens was mentioned) I run into Marcus Cox most nights now on my way home. He was head brewer at 3 Ravens but is now at Thunder Road. He's a good bloke and willing to share a beer and have a chat. I really hope this place does well (and would even if they were setting up on the other side of the city).


----------

